# Our rescue



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

We'd see her in the street where we live. Dragging her weak, hunched body along the grey sidewalk. 

We tried to befriend her, showed her we were actually quite nice and not to be afraid of. We'd sit with her on the park bench for a while each day, just to keep her company, give her some attention, make her feel loved, the poor thing. But then at some point she'd always disappear, up some dark stairs, and we wouldn't see her again till the next evening, after dark.

Nowadays she sleeps in bed with us and though she still awakens suddenly from the occasional nightmare, our closeness reassures her and she goes back to sleep, peacefully. Early morning she gets up, uses her litter box, grooms herself and runs outside. Thankfully she's back by dusk, and you can see she's missed us because then she'll be all over us with those wet kisses of hers we've learned to love. And some days she doesn't go out at all.

We're so happy to have her, she's really endeared herself to us. She seems a whole lot happier too, so much more energetic and playful, now she has motivation to live. 

We did the right thing adopting her. Plus, she gives us Temptation treats.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Clever.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! So cute. It took me a minute, though!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Brilliant. I once wrote a short story based on Lottie with a similar angle but this is better!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you! 

It was easy to write because every word is true.  I've read that many people feel, like me, that they were rescued by their rescues.


----------

